# T60 trackpoint disappears



## zwieblum (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a strange problem with FreeBSD 11 on older IBM Thinkpads (T60, X60): when starting the laptop, about every second time the trackpoint is not found or disappears after some minutes. This does never happen using linux, so so it's not a hardware issue.
The trackpoint device is psm(4). Is there a way to reset/restart this module? It's obvious I cannot unload/reload the mode, as it's built into the kernel.


----------

